# Dragon APX/APXS



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

Had the APX for a couple of seasons now and love them. Nice wide FOV, they have holes in the lens so they dont fog up, dont pinch my nose and they look awesome to.

They have trouble with some helmets (sandbox) but work well with my ride ninja. Hoping for some new funkier lenses next season.

Really wanted this limited edition ones from last season but apparently it was an Asia only colourway..doh

ten


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I run with the APX which I believe is the bigger sized version... I dig'um... they only fog up when I lift my goggles up and wear them on my head for lunch... other than that no issues with fog. The replacement lenses hurt at $80 a lens though


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice. I went with the APXS's. Smaller frame and work well with most helmets. I got the white ones with blue steel ionized lenses. I'm already tempted to get the red ionized lenses at some point. I loved the Hubbles, but have had issues more this season with them fogging and some last season. I left Oakley and thought I found something in the Hubbles but I've been disappointed since. Looking forward to getting these. As long as I don't have issues while wearing a mask or balaclava, I'll be straight.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Love my APX


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I want a pair of nfx. I love my a apx's though


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

zk0ot said:


> I want a pair of nfx. I love my a apx's though


I was just looking at Dragon's site and saw the NFX... they seem to be less spherical than the APX & more flat on the lens correct?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Yup. A flat version of apx. No real benefit. You loose a bit of the optically correct spherical lens but gain a little peripheral


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

I just got myself and APX and they're great!
I found them on WhiskeyMilitia for $62 and they're the best googles I've had
The only time they've fogged up for me is when I put them on my head for lunch and it took some time after getting on the hill for all the fog to dissapear but other then that, these are great goggles!


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

APX all the way


----------

